# Buffalo wings



## killer4life (Dec 29, 2004)

how bad are buffalo wings for u if you trying to lose weight . i heard it was good cause they r spicy  and it speeds up ur metabolism


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you serious?  Good for you?  Loaded lil fat wings.  Fried, still have the skin on them, have no meat, high sodium and sugar in the sauce, And most people dip them in blue cheese or ranch dressing......SO NOT HEATHLY FOR LOSING WEIGHT.


Now...I do like them, often crave them after I do a show.  But I certainly wouldn't try and lose weight eatting them.  They'll make ya blimpy.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

>



I swear.. this is what your last 2 posts have been.. are you doing ok?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

Eh not really   . Must be going mental like my grandma.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

Simple math and buffalo wings for weight loss though, sheesh people. lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

One thing I learned early.. is that 99% of the people I talk to, are dumb.  They may not seem like it.. but they are LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

True.....Heard about your grandma in La Mesa Jake. I'm sorry about things. My situation is sorta similar, but I have 3 mental cases to deal with. How are other things going? Any big New Year's plans? I'll either end up being a designated driver for my dad and his fiance or have to end up babysitting my grandma.


----------



## killer4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i was right u ladies r mean lol. i was jokeing


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

No, I dont have any plans for New Years.  I will probably end up sitting at home, watching tv/movie.  I dont do much when I am depressed.  
I am kinda happy though, because I can go to the gym next week.. however my calf is still fucked.  May take 6 months to heal.. its just not getting any better.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm sorry about your calf. 
I've been depressed myself with my whole environment and family situation. It sucks. 
We both have to try to think positively though...easier said than done.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Yea, always easier said than done.  You should probably try and get out more.. like find something your interested in(car show/theatre/etc).  That always helps me.. problem is, I dont like to go out by myself.. so I never do.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't like going out by myself either though. Lol, it's sort of awkward. Plus, I've had to stay home quite a bit lately, other than going to school, just to watch my grandma....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, I understand.. That has to be really hard.  It would really wear on me.  You are a really good person for doing it though, I respect you a lot for that.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

My grandpa is at the nursing home now and he's losing weight, but atleast he's clean and comfortable. My uncle has been made a ward of the court for one year because he's loco and now, my grandma is just unbearable. She's so far gone.....She's even hostile/combative/violent/aggressive/ and just plain mean sometimes. This situation has to end. She needs professional care, but half the problem is, is communication. There are very few assistance places/daycares/nursing homes with those that speak Japanese. Basically, we are all at a breaking point and the situation is very difficult to deal with.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, she doesnt speak English?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

She was born in Cali, but then went back to Japan for a lil bit, and then came back. Later, she and my grandpa (who was also born in Cali), were interned in Tule Lake, before returning to the Bay Area. She speaks some English, but when she gets agitated and confused, she loses all coherency and starts babbling in Japanese. She doesn't really even know who anyone is. She's completely crazy. You have no idea what's it's like living here. It was 10 times worse when my grandpa was also here....incontinent, can't walk, can't feed himself...she's getting to that point also.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah hell, I want to help her and she won't even let me touch her sometimes. But anyways, this subject is too depressing. Lol, need to think happier thoughts.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Damn, I really hope I never deteriorate to a state like that.   I wouldnt even know what to do in your situation.. other than take it one day at a time.  I mean.. I guess you could always send her someplace, but thats a decision that your father has to make.
I wish you the best of luck Denise, really.  I am off of work, and I really should head off.. I have to wake up bright and early for PT


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah well. Have a good one Jake. 'Nite and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

G'night


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 30, 2004)

Would it make you feel any better if I said you had the hottest abs I have ever seen in my life.  Even better than the Bowflex chic on TV.  DAMN


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Would it make you feel any better if I said you had the hottest abs I have ever seen in my life.  Even better than the Bowflex chic on TV.  DAMN


   Thanks, but man, have you seen Robin Hood's on here? She's freakin' ripped.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont know who's are hotter:   yours, crazy enough, or Robin.  I think I might require closer inspection


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

Um I'm an excellent baker. Does that make me win? lol jk


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 30, 2004)

Depends on what you wanted to "bake" me..


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Um I'm an excellent baker. Does that make me win? lol jk


_You can cook me anytime. 
I said cook, go away Crono. _


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

Who cares if buffalo wings are good for you, they fuckin' rule!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Um I'm an excellent baker. Does that make me win? lol jk



I'm still waiting on my cookies


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone know where to get some skinless Buffalo wings? I've seen them before but I can't remember where.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

_They stopped producing skinless chicken.  _


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 30, 2004)

mmm buffalo wings.  And me living, in buffalo.  match made in heaven.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

_It would be nice if buffalos had feathers. _


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 30, 2004)

no way, then you would have to take the time to pluck all the feathers off of the wings before you eat them.


----------



## G-man (Dec 30, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> mmm buffalo wings.  And me living, in buffalo.  match made in heaven.


 The Anchor Bar , havent eaten there in years.
 Duff's 
 Rooties, R.I.P


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 30, 2004)

G-man said:
			
		

> The Anchor Bar , havent eaten there in years.
> Duff's
> Rooties, R.I.P




mmm duffs & anchor bar friggin rule.  Never been to rooties.


----------



## G-man (Dec 30, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> mmm duffs & anchor bar friggin rule.  Never been to rooties.


 Rooties was out in Amherst, Millersport & Campbell, just north of UB.
 Got closed down sometime last year.
 Was a hangout during my college days because it was within walking distance.


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Who cares if buffalo wings are good for you, they fuckin' rule!



I agree, they go GREAT with the game, before sex, 
yard work, car washing,
after sex, the movie, driving, 
the beach, everywhere and everything


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> I agree, they go GREAT with the game, before sex,
> yard work, car washing,
> after sex, the movie, driving,
> the beach, everywhere and everything


_They are so good that you can even have sex with them. 
Nah, I never tasted them. _


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _They are so good that you can even have sex with them.
> Nah, I never tasted them. _



I never said DURING sex, I'm having dessert then


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> I never said DURING sex, I'm having dessert then



_I heard some people, let´s call him Crono, like to have sex with chicken. So if he knows the chicken will turn into a buffallo wing, it might be a turn on.  _


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting on my cookies


Seriously, you live by me. I can make ya some if ya want. I like baking.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

Heck, if you're gonna eat 'em, and decide to make them yourself, do it the right way. 

HOOTERS BUFFALO WINGS


Ingredients 
****************
Vegetable oil for frying 
1/4 cup Butter 
1/4 cup Louisiana Hot Sauce 
1 dash Ground pepper 
1 dash Garlic powder 
1/2 cup Flour 
1/4 tsp Paprika 
1/4 tsp Cayenne pepper 
1/4 tsp Salt 
10 Chicken pieces 
Bleu cheese salad dressing
Celery sticks 


Procedure 
***************
Heat oil in a deep fryer to 375 degrees. You want just enough oil to cover the wings entirely -- an inch or so deep at least. Combine the butter, hot sauce, ground pepper, and garlic powder in a small saucepan over low heat. Heat until the butter is melted and the ingredients are well blended. Combine the flour, paprika, cayenne pepper, and salt in a small bowl. If the wings are frozen, be sure to defrost and dry them. Put the wings into a large bowl and sprinkle the flour mixture over them, coating each wing evenly. Put the wings in the refrigerator for 60 to 90 minutes. (This will help the breading to stick to the wings when fried.) Put all the wings into the hot oil and fry them for 10 to 15 minutes or until some parts of the wings begin to turn dark brown. Remove the wings from the oil to a paper towel to drain. But don't let them sit too long, because you want to serve the wings hot. Quickly put the wings into a large bowl. Add the hot sauce and stir, coating all the wings evenly. You could also use a large plastic container with a lid for this. Put all the wings inside the container, add the sauce, put on the lid, then shake. Serve with Bleu cheese dressing and celery sticks on the side. Serves 2.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heck, if you're gonna eat 'em, and decide to make them yourself, do it the right way.
> 
> HOOTERS BUFFALO WINGS



mmmmmm hooters


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 30, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> I dont know who's are hotter: yours, crazy enough, or Robin. I think I might require closer inspection


MY goodness, Im flattered to even be considered in this "hottest abs" category!! I can guarantee you the other two leave me far behind....thos two girls are fiercly ripped! I hate skinny girls!!


----------



## G-man (Dec 31, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heck, if you're gonna eat 'em, and decide to make them yourself, do it the right way.
> 
> HOOTERS BUFFALO WINGS.


 Gimme a break. Why is it that theses other parts of the country always bastardize the recipe and think its better?

 1-pot hot or boiling oil (whatever cooking oil you want to use).
 however many wings you or your friends want.
 franks hot sauce, the more the merrier.
 melted butter.

 cook the frigging wings in the oil until lightly crisp.
 drain them.
 throw them all in a big tupperware bowl.
 throw in the franks (the more the better) add melted butter if you want.
 shake tupperware bowl to mix sauce on wings.
 enjoy.


----------

